# SPARK PLUG BOOT MOD!!!



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

so a buddy of mine just did this......he replaced his spark plug boots with automotive boots!!! havent seen it myself or tried it out yet and has yet to go out to try it we will be going for a rip this weekend but as it sits now by bypassing the resistors in the spark plug boots he has told me that the difference in starting and throttle response is night and day.....i havent heard of this mod myself so figured i would post it up...he hasnt led me wrong on any mods before and said this is a MUST DO!!!!!! I will be doing my boot mod before we go out......RESULTS TO BE POSTED SOON!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We actually have a pretty detailed discussion about swapping the plug boots and wires over to automotive on here somewhere. Want to say woodbutcher was the original guy that brought it up..... Anybody care to dig it up?

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

fair enough.....havent found it myself and did a search but didnt find it.....my bad


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Not trying to shoot ya down, sorry I guess it kinda came across that way. But I actually have automotive plugs and 7mm wires for my brute....courtesy of mimb lol, so thats how I knew.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

nope its all good filthy.......i just did a search for it because i hadnt heard of it and didnt turn anything up so......


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14113

Heres one thread, has links inside to other threads. Theres a couple more that I know are old, if I find em i'll bump em for the newbies 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks filthy i guess i should have looked manually lol.......i just did the thread search didnt look through.....didnt turn anything up.......i guess get this crap repost thread off of here!!!! lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, it's not a big deal. I used the regular search button....but I've mastered the search feature over the years, just gotta know what keywords bring the best results 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ah miagi son you must teach me your wise ways.......lol......but do the thing with the chopsticks and a fly first thats just cool lol


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just finished this mod and yes starting completely different and so so much quicker I used ford racing 8mm wires and yes night and day diff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I literally JUST pulled them all up for someone asking in a new thread last week. You didn't search good enough I bet


----------

